# Budget Speakers for Performance



## Fighter (Jun 29, 2009)

I have planned to buy speakers for my desktop. I have a budget of 1500/-(can be expanded by 300/-)

I am thinking of getting something which has small footprint without compromising on the performance.

I request all of you people please help me decide in this regard.

Thanks in advance to you all.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2009)

hmm.

Altec Lansing BXR1121 for 1.3k
or
Altec Lansing VS4121 for 2.5k


----------



## Fighter (Jul 1, 2009)

anymore options ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

Logitech X-230: 2.5k
Philips MMS430: 2.5k
Logitech X-210: 1.5k-2k

Don't think about creative crap. They are making cheap stuff and the current product line is waste when compared to the same that they used to manufacture 3 or 4 years ago.


My pick would be BXR1121 if you have very tight budget or VS4121 if you can spend a bit more.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 1, 2009)

Creative 2.1


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 2, 2009)

creative SBS A300, i don't know what creative made in the past, but I can assure you, for Rs. 1200 this one is a real bargain. Very good sound quality. You can look for reviews before making a final decision.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 2, 2009)

@cool buddy, you should really listen to other sets before saying A300 has good sound quality.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes indeed go for the BXR 1121 2.1 Speakers.

They're the best you can get in your budget and you'll save 200 bucks too!


----------



## Indyan (Jul 2, 2009)

Go for Altec Lansing BXR1121


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

logitech X 210 : 1.6k
almost double the rms of BXR1121, and equally good in sound reproduction. It carries same speaker driver as than of X530/540. Woofer performance too is impressive. Also got 2 yrs warranty, unlike other with 1yr.
look for reviews and ratings.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @cool buddy, you should really listen to other sets before saying A300 has good sound quality.



What if I say that I own a Sennheiser LX 90 headset also. OK, I don't say that AL BXR 1121 would not be good, but I had read many reviews before i bought this one and in general i found that creative was scoring over AL. The problem here is that we cannot actually try the product before buying it, so we have to depend on suggestions from forums and reviews. So what i would suggest is that if it be possible, listen to the speakers that have been suggested and decide for yourself. So the forum would have helped you in narrowing down your choice.
And one thing said in this thread is correct, speakers are no longer of that quality which they used to be earlier, the reason i think is that with the increasing sales of of PMPs, companies are focussing more on headphones than speakers. so in any case, your choice is limited.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

not exactly true
gr8 brands like Onkyo, Krell, Silverline etc are still at large.
Though some of the good speakers for PC, like the Z5300, MX 5021 has been stopped, the focus on speakers has never been diminished.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 3, 2009)

@CoolBuddy, your post justified your judgement on speakers. 

X-230
X-540
Z-2300
Z-5500
MX-5021
Onkyo
Sonodyne
JBL

There are huge number of speakers that give out terrific audio quality. 

FYI, I bought Creative Inspire M4500, which were supposed to be lot better than SBS A300 and I sold them off in a week. They were nothing before my older Philips MMS430 and then I bought MX-5021. 

I suggest products not by seeing few reviews here and there. Lot of stuff I suggest is one that fellow digitians have used or I used.

I still stand by my word. SBS A300 and Inspire series is pure crap!!!! There are much better speakers in AL and Logitech.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 3, 2009)

BTW, Sennheiser LX90 earphones too are unlike most other Sennheiser earphones/headphones. Not a good pair of earphones.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I still stand by my word. SBS A300 and Inspire series is pure crap!!!! There are much better speakers in AL and Logitech.



+1
Only gud ones among creative are itrigue and mega/giga works. But they are too costly.
for eg.
megaworks 550 and Z5500 digital costs almost same, and both almost similar performer. But Z5500 digital has lots more features, and got killer looks.


----------



## Fighter (Jul 15, 2009)

wow a lot of suggestions...thank you all my friends....I have bought M2600(2.1) from Creative...it cost me 1625/- and is really good for its price


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> BTW, Sennheiser LX90 earphones too are unlike most other Sennheiser earphones/headphones. Not a good pair of earphones.



I know its not that good, but I got it cheap (Rs. 850), so bought it. For the not so discerning listener, these should suffice and are well within an average budget. I said that creative SBS A300 is good because I had myself not expected this quality for Rs. 1150. and sennheiser i said was good because it sounded much better than nokia express music's bundled headset. now, I know that my comparisons were with cheaper products, but I never felt that these things that i bought were expensive. SO I was satisfied and i suggested creative. Fighter also bought a creative and he is also satisfied, so a happy ending to the thread, just like our movies.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

The reason why I asked to avoid those is that later, when he checks AL or Logitech speakers in price range, he should not feel "damn, I should've bought these instead of Creative", which I felt when I compared my creative M4500  with my friend's VS4121 and my older Philips MMS430.

Anyways, it's his money and his choice to make. And I am happier (not just happy) that I ditched those creative low quality stuff.


----------

